# no keyboard during boot, initramfs

## francofallica

Hi

I have a new macbook pro. it all works quite well execpt one thing I realy don't know how to handle, I would appreciate some help with that, 

I installed gentoo on an en luks encrypted lvm. I use genkernel and initramfs to boot, 

When grub is loaded the keyboard works. as soon the initramfs is starting the keyboard is not working anymore. then it asks me to enter the passphras but because the keyboard does not work this is impossible. but an usb keyboard works. So I enter the password on the usb keyboard and as soon the real kernel boots and udev starts the mac keyboard is working again. 

I guess I somehow need to include the keyboard driver in the initramfs, but how would I do this? 

I know that I can extract the initramfs and change the init script but I dont know what to add/change. 

luks and lvm etc all works well excpt that I am not able to enter the passphras.

I can provide some logs etc. but I dont know what whould be helpful. 

I generated the ramdisk with 

genkernel --luks --lvm2 --static initramfs

Any ideas? 

Thanks a lot

franco

----------

## Hu

What modules are loaded while the initramfs is in control?  What other modules are inserted after the system starts?  My guess is that you have a legacy PS/2 keyboard, and you got lucky that genkernel built a module for it.

----------

